# poured concrete pier with pre-cast concrete grade beam



## arthurganem (Oct 2, 2010)

I need to do a poured concrete pier with pre-cast concrete grade beam foundation. Does any one know any websites where i could find any detail on that?

I've been searching for a while now and all i find is piers with poured concrete grade beams or wooden...


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

DIY.com


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

griz said:


> DIY.com


:laughing:


Quite the job for a DIY'er. :laughing: :notworthy


----------



## arthurganem (Oct 2, 2010)

yeah i liked this guy's sarcasm but i really could use some help if any one knows, i've been searching for hours and can't find detail anywhere


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Art I find it hard to believe you a HO, understand we get a lot of HO’S in asking for help then they disappear. 
In order for us to give you first must provide some more info on you & your company.
PS: jump in on some other threads lets here about some of your skills


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Looking back at my concrete formwork book from school. 

Is it not just a matter of setting up/building shoring/slab tables once the pre cast is in place?

Keep in mind I'm a finishing carpenter, so if it sounds like I don't know what I'm talking about, you know why.


----------



## dave_k (Sep 28, 2010)

It's not in the drawings?? The architect and engineer who designed the building should be the ones telling you how to build this. If you don't understand what's in the drawings ask for clarification. If there is no details on this and you're responsible for expediting the job you have to get shop drawings from the precast sub and make sure it jives with the architecturals and structurals.


----------

